# Template Guide?



## James R (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello,
I'm really new to the guides and templates of routing. 
I have a project where I need to rout 4 holes 1/4" by1"
in four corners on a top. I searches the forum and didn't quite see what I needed.

Any help would be greatly appreciated

Thank You,
Jim


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

James R said:


> Hello,
> I'm really new to the guides and templates of routing.
> I have a project where I need to rout 4 holes 1/4" by1"
> in four corners on a top. I searches the forum and didn't quite see what I needed.
> ...


 I'm assuming you want to make 4 slots 1/4" wide and 1" long near the edges of a board. An edge guide should work. You might also want to use stop blocks. You could use a template as well. I'd suggest you do some googling on youtube and buy a book about basic router techniques.


----------



## James R (Oct 16, 2011)

RJM60 said:


> I'm assuming you want to make 4 slots 1/4" wide and 1" long near the edges of a board. An edge guide should work. You might also want to use stop blocks. You could use a template as well. I'd suggest you do some googling on youtube and buy a book about basic router techniques.


Thanks, i got the book but just wasn't understanding how to do what I need to do.
Which is 4 circles in a board 1.5inch dia by 1/4 inch deep. These are rubber feet holders
for speaker cabinets to enable stacking without sliding.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The easiest way would be with a 1.5" Forstner drill bit. Much simpler than a router and much faster. The Forstner bit has a spur point so that if you measure your spots and use an awl to make a starting hole to locate the bit it will be more than accurste enough. You can make a scratch on the side of the bit with the awl once you have the depth you want so that you can get all the depths the same. That's if you are drilling by hand. Setting the depth on a drill press makes it much simpler.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

James R said:


> Thanks, i got the book but just wasn't understanding how to do what I need to do.
> Which is 4 circles in a board 1.5inch dia by 1/4 inch deep. These are rubber feet holders
> for speaker cabinets to enable stacking without sliding.


Hi James - I'll second Chucks suggestion that the forstner bit would be much simplier, easier and faster. However, if you really want to use a router you would need a template with a hole in it the size of the circle you want (1.5") plus the difference between the diameter of the bit you want to use minus the diameter of the bushing you want to use. In other words if you want to use a 1/2" bit with a 3/4" bushing, the template would need a 1.75" diameter hole (1.5" + (.75" -.5") = 1.75"). Then you would need to deal with the issue of exactly centering it over where you want the hole. Now, if you have a lot of these boards to do, a template the exact size of the board with the guide holes positioned properly would work well for you. If you have a drill press, stop blocks could also be set to make that a quick job... lots a ways to skin a cat..


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Sears has this varijig on clearance right now for 1/3 the usual asking price, a good buy for what your looking for , Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more


----------



## James R (Oct 16, 2011)

Thank you, I got the Forstner bits, and I'll make up a jig as I have 8 cabinets to do.

Than you,
James


----------

